# Hello! I almost feel like I belong here finally...



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, everyone!

My name is Dory and I live in upstate New York. I joined this forum several months ago and have lurked and gained some very valuable information from all of you (even if you didn't know it!)

This Saturday my husband and I will be picking up our very first Havanese puppy from our awesome breeder. We have already named him Quincy -he just turned ten weeks old yesterday 
I cannot even tell you how excited (and nervous) I am! We have not had a really little guy for many years. Our beloved Lhasa passed away the week before Christmas last year - he was 13 years old. 
I have been reading all kinds of books, getting advice from our breeder, reading forums (mostly this one), and just trying to soak it all in and hope it sticks LOL.

I am going to try and attach a pic of our little guy. The last ones I have were when we went to meet him for the first time when he was just about six weeks old.

I look forward to being more active now that we're going to finally bring our little guy home. I look forward to "meeting" all of you. 
I love seeing all of your pictures too


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! aww....What a sweet little baby you are getting!! It really is a fun and exciting time bringing them home...looking forward to more pictures and watching him grow.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwwww, ADORABLE! such a little guy!!!
Congratulations and we look forward to more PICTURES and stories of Quincy's adventures!!


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Congrats!! We have only had our Comet home for a week and a half and can only offer the advice of - get your sleep NOW!! LoL. The first couple of days are fun but exhausting!! Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Awww.......he is adorable! Welcome!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Dory. Don't be shy, I bet you're excited. He's a looker for sure.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dory, welcome! Don't be nervous--he's going to fit right in. Quincy is just beautiful.


Keeper's Mom (Shirley H)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to your new way of life, full of joy and laughter. Looking forward to all your pictures and fun times and the other times too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! You must be so excited!! He's a cutie for sure!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Hi there -- our puppies are just about the same age, as Benjamin is now 10 1/2 weeks old. I just got him a week and a half ago, and it has been amazing! It is so much work, and so much fun! -- Eileen


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! He has the cutest eyebrows!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just adorable! Welcome!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

welcome Dory and Quincy!


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Congratulations, what a cutie.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Quincy is sure a handsome little guy! Love that face. If you've been reading this forum, then you already know there are several of us that have just gotten puppies, or are getting them this weekend. Hey, we should form a group!

I can only speak for myself, but this week has been one of the best I've had in a long time! DH & I are empty-nesters, and the closest thing I can compare is having a baby that's just learned to crawl or walk. You know how they can just get somewhere so fast? And you blink & they're gone? If Kallie's not in her ex-pen, we tag team. "I have to do this - can you watch her for a few minutes?" Or "you go ahead & take your shower & I'll play with her." A fulltime job just keeping up with Kallie. She's really good, but we keep her in our sight every moment she's out of the pen. But we've laughed more this week since we got her (last Sat) than we have in a long time! She has just brought so much joy into our lives. I'm sure you're going to feel the same when little Quincy comes home. Congrats!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, Kallie's mom ... I fondly remember those days, "Can someone watch Tillie, I need to PEE!!!" ound: it'll be gone in a flash... take LOTS of pictures!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!!! Can't wait to see more of your baby.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Dory, fancy meeting you here!:wink:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome :biggrin1: Just one more sleep and we'll have our furbaby.
I know I'm a little biased, but I do think that Quincy is very handsome  Love his markings and I can't wait to see how his coat develops over time. 
My husband and I are also empty-nesters with our kids/grandkids living in another state. They aren't too far away, so we are able to drive to see them several times a year. I am crossing my fingers that Q will be a good passenger and not get carsick. The breeder said that he's done well on his trips to the vet with her so far, so I'm hoping the good luck continues.
I will definitely post more pictures when we get him home. The batteries are charging now :whoo:


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome to you and your new baby, what a doll *


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

lise said:


> Hi Dory, fancy meeting you here!:wink:


Hi, Lise! :dance:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

are you girls getting litter mates by any chance!??


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

How very cute! Welcome to the forum. Make sure you post tons of pics when Quincy is home!!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> are you girls getting litter mates by any chance!??


Nope, we're both on the same Facebook group


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> How very cute! Welcome to the forum. Make sure you post tons of pics when Quincy is home!!!


Thanks! I will definitely post pics!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome :biggrin1: Just one more sleep and we'll have our furbaby.
> I know I'm a little biased, but I do think that Quincy is very handsome  Love his markings and I can't wait to see how his coat develops over time.
> My husband and I are also empty-nesters with our kids/grandkids living in another state. They aren't too far away, so we are able to drive to see them several times a year. I am crossing my fingers that Q will be a good passenger and not get carsick. The breeder said that he's done well on his trips to the vet with her so far, so I'm hoping the good luck continues.
> I will definitely post more pictures when we get him home. The batteries are charging now :whoo:


If riding in the car is important to you, (it was to us too... Kodi goes everywhere with us!) make sure you get him out for short trips in the car almost daily for a good long time. I found that what REALLY got Kodi COMPLETELY over his (very mild) car sickness was going to puppy class. He LOVED class so much that he started associating the car with going fun places. Now, all you have to do is say, "Wanna go for a ride?" and he RUNS to the door!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh cool! cyber friends!!  that's awesome that you are getting your pups at the same time!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> If riding in the car is important to you, (it was to us too... Kodi goes everywhere with us!) make sure you get him out for short trips in the car almost daily for a good long time. I found that what REALLY got Kodi COMPLETELY over his (very mild) car sickness was going to puppy class. He LOVED class so much that he started associating the car with going fun places. Now, all you have to do is say, "Wanna go for a ride?" and he RUNS to the door!


I will definitely be doing the short rides as I would like to try and take him out with me as much as possible. I work from home, so we'll have plenty of "home" time. It's the "out" time I want to make sure I do enough of.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very cute!! And Welcome!! 

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Quincy is a handsome havanese.
Welcome, and will look forward to more from you!_


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I lurve the black and tans!!


----------

